

The VC Shakeout - hellacious
http://hbr.org/2010/07/the-vc-shakeout/ar/1

======
ScotterC
Too many VC firms/dumb money or not enough startups? Larger VCs should limit
their fund size and do more micro seed investments with a strong value added
focus. Make themselves more open to the startup community while still
maintaining a black swan business model.

~~~
hga
How about "the death of the US IPO?" (for whatever reasons).

There's just that much less money to be made than in the late-50s to early
'00s and this results in a lot of the things you note. E.g. there are too many
firms with too much money for the new No Exit market.

